# Please Pray For These GSU Nursing Students That Lost Their Lives



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 23, 2015)

Please say a Prayer for the families of these Nursing students that were involved in this tragic accident yesterday.  Unfortunately, five of these Nursing students lost their lives and two others were injured in this unbelievable accident.  This accident has also just devastated the students and staff members of Georgia Southern University.

Many of you might know the students and families of these students personally.  I urge all of you to offer your Prayers and a helpful shoulder to lean on if necessary in dealing with this tragic loss of life.

**************************************
**************************************       



ELLABELLE, Ga. — Five nursing students died early Wednesday in a chain reaction in southeast Georgia that authorities said began when a tractor-trailer failed to slow down and smashed into stop-and-go traffic. 

Those killed were traveling on Interstate 16 near Savannah in two passenger vehicles mangled by the crash. The tractor-trailer plowed into an SUV, then rolled over a small passenger car that burst into flames, said Sgt. 1st Class Chris Nease of the Georgia State Patrol. The big truck came to a halt after slamming into the back of a tanker.

All five of the dead were nursing students at Georgia Southern University in Statesboro, about 30 miles from the crash site. The St. Joseph’s/Candler Health System stated the students were commuting to St. Joseph’s Hospital in Savannah for their last day of clinical training.

“The loss of any student, especially in a tragic way, is particularly painful,” Brooks Keel, president of Georgia Southern, said in a statement. “Losing five students is almost incomprehensible.”

The Georgia State Patrol said three people also were injured and seven vehicles were damaged.

The crash occurred at about 6 a.m. in Bryan County, about 20 miles west of Savannah. Traffic was heavy at that hour because an unrelated wreck about a mile ahead that forced motorists to slow, Nease said.

“Traffic was sort of stop-and-go when the tractor-trailer came along and struck one of the passenger vehicles in the rear,” Nease said. “We’re still trying to piece it all together. It’s a terrible day.”

The university said the students were all Georgia residents in their junior year – Emily Clark, of Powder Springs; Morgan Bass, of Leesburg; Abbie Deloach, of Savannah; Catherine Pittman, of Alpharetta; and Caitlyn Baggett, of Millen. Ages weren’t given.

Hospital officials said they were wrapping up clinical training for the year.

“You could tell they really loved what they did,” Sherry Danello, the hospital’s chief nursing officer, said in a statement. “They didn’t just go through the task, they really connected to the patients.”

The crash halted some motorists for more than six hours as road crews and tow trucks cleared the wreckage. Even when traffic began moving again, troopers kept a 6-mile stretch of eastbound I-16 closed as they investigated.

Nease said the driver of the tractor-trailer had not been cited as investigators worked to determine exactly what happened. The driver’s name was not immediately released. State troopers said weather didn’t seem to be a factor.

“There was no fog or smoke. It was clear as a bell,” said Sgt. Chris Rodewolt of the State Patrol. “We did have heavy, heavy traffic.”

Two mangled passenger vehicles rested Wednesday at the bottom of an embankment beside the interstate. In front of them, just off the highway, was a tractor-trailer with its cab smashed into the back of a tanker truck.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 23, 2015)

prayers sent


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 23, 2015)

That is just awful, prayers sent to the friends and families of the slain students.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2015)

Terrible news, Mike. Prayers sent for the Families of all involved.


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

prayers for those families......sad


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

What a tragedy.. Praying for all involved.


----------



## fredw (Apr 23, 2015)

Devastating.  My daughter works with the mother of one of young women.  So sad.

My prayers for the families continue.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Very sad


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

Thats horrible.  Prayers for the familys


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 23, 2015)

Praying for the families.


----------



## speedcop (Apr 23, 2015)

our prayers for this tragic loss. May God comfort these families


----------



## Crickett (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers for all the families involved.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 23, 2015)

That is horrible news...  Prayers sent to the families of those girls.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 23, 2015)

Sad....  Prayers for all involved


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2015)

What a tragedy.


----------



## specialk (Apr 23, 2015)

prayers....


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Man, that's horrible, prayers sent for the families.


----------



## Madman (Apr 23, 2015)

I am unable to express my sorrow for what happened on highway 16 yesterday morning. Nothing can be said to those who grieve except “I am sorry”, “I am so very sorry”.

My youngest son attends GSU and his fiance is in the nursing program.  This was the second week she went to clinicals on Tuesday rather than Wed.

One of her roommates lost her life yesterday along with 4 other friends and two more were injured from the GSU nursing community.

Our prayers are continuous.

_O merciful Father, you have taught us in your holy Word that You do not willingly afflict or grieve the children of men: Look with pity upon the sorrows of your servants for whom our prayers are offered. Remember them, O Lord, in mercy, nourish their souls with patience, comfort them with a sense of your goodness, lift up your countenance upon them, and give them peace; through Jesus Christ our Lord.  Amen._


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 23, 2015)

Madman,

You are so RIGHT,  today we are all GSU EAGLES WITH BROKEN HEARTS AS WELL.  

I love all nurses as they hold a special place in my heart due to spending approximately 6 - 1/2 years of continuous hospitalizations of my late wife.  They took care of my family and showed their love for us throughout this time.  That is the reason the I have volunteered at MCG Hospital here in Augusta since June of 2000.  It is my way of giving back so much that our caregivers have given to us.  My wife had worked at MCG Hospital for 27 years prior to numerous heart related and diabetic related issues etc.  Thankfully, my wife's memories still remain in the hearts of so many long-time employees and they continue to love me as well.  

To be able to volunteer as such is very special to me as I have various opportunities in helping the patients, their families, and also helping make work somewhat easier for every employee in their daily duties.  

I hope that others might see and understand just why nurses are so special to me.


----------



## ghadarits (Apr 23, 2015)

Its a sad time for the Eagle Nation. My heart goes out to the parents of those young ladies. 

My daughter attends GSU and has had a few classes with two of the girls. She's devastated.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 23, 2015)

Soo sad.  I cannot imagine the sorrow these families and friends are feeling.
Prayers for them all.
And I pray for the driver of the big truck, as his life will NEVER be normal after this.


----------



## Horns (Apr 23, 2015)

Hearing this story makes you want to hug your children tighter.

Prayers to all involved whether it be victims, families, on lookers, or even emergency help. Many people's lives were changed because of this accident.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers sent for all involved in this tragic accident.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers for all those involved in this. Families and friends are grieving and may God grant comfort to them and the driver of the truck.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 24, 2015)

Prayers to the families.   Really, really sad.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 24, 2015)

So very sad. Prayers sent.
My daughter went thru the nursing program at GSU and graduated in 2014. Now an L&D nurse in Augusta. 
She travelled this same path with clinicals in Savannah.
People, this is a very good nursing program and the staff dearly cares for each and every one of these students. This is a terrible, incomprehensible tragedy affecting a great number of people.
Please send your prayers.


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 25, 2015)

Prayers sent up to each and everyone affected.  I am just now replying to this but it has been on my mind since I first heard it on the news several days ago.

Incomprehensible is the right word.  Have two daughters around that age too and one is a recent nurse graduate.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 25, 2015)

My wife worked with The Grandmother of one of the girls that was lost. My daughter just finished up last year at Georgia Southern. It has hit every one down here hard. Prayers sent for all.


----------

